# Lavendar MP soap and Coffee MP soap



## SundownWaterfowl (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going to be making some Lavendar soap, and some Coffee scented soaps for family this christmas.

*I ordered all of my soaps and oils from WholeSaleSuppliesPlus.com,  yesterday.

Now, do I need to let melt and pour soaps cure? And if so, how long?

How long in advance can I make them before I give them to people for christmas? Could I make them now, or would they not be good?

Also, Im drying some of my lavendar to add into the soaps, would that work? Or is adding dried herbs a bad idea?*

thank you for all of your help. Im new to this so ill have lots of questions.  :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dried herbs over time will turn brown. Mp soaps do not need to be cured however, I do allow them to dry up some for a day but its not necessary. They should be fine if you make them now I've had mp soaps from four years ago!! They are still fine and believe it they still lather LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2008)

Now, do I need to let melt and pour soaps cure? And if so, how long? *Naw, you can wrap them in a day or two.*

How long in advance can I make them before I give them to people for christmas? Could I make them now, or would they not be good? _M&P shrinks if i is not wrapped air tight. If airtight it should be fun. Colors & scents can fade over time. I would make them no more than a month before to make sure colors are crisp & scents are strong. With that being said, I have M&P in my shop that has been there 4-6 months & I will still sell it, the colors are just not as vibrant._

Also, Im drying some of my lavendar to add into the soaps, would that work? Or is adding dried herbs a bad idea? Like pepper said, they will turn an aweful brown color & very quickly. You can add things like poppy seeeds or oatmeal with good results.


----------



## SundownWaterfowl (Sep 22, 2008)

what would you reccommend adding to the lavendar soap them? Maybe Lavendar and Oatmeal soap?

Also, I have pure beeswax from when I used to have honey bees. Could I add a small amount of that into the MP soap?


----------



## digit (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are some ideas to start you out.   http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Design.html

Digit


----------

